# Tomb.Raider.XBOX360-COMPLEX, XBLA, DLC and kinect



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Top.Hand.Rodeo.Tour.NTSC.XBOX360-ProCiSiON*
A kinect only cowboy game, though we were sold on the idea of being given the chance to "Live the cowboy experience through career mode with 8 arenas and 5 events including Bull Riding, Tie Down Roping, Team Roping (with second player or AI partner), Mounted Shooting, and Barrel Racing" our policy of "meh kinect" overrode it.

Crysis 3 region dupes
*Crysis_3_ASIA_XBOX360-GANT
Crysis.3.PAL.SPA.ITA.XBOX360-iND
Crysis.3.PAL.MULTi2.XBOX360-DNL*
According to the NFO the multi2 is German and Turkish.

*DLC*
*Forza.Horizon.VIP.Membership.and.Cars.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
"2012 Pagani Huayra; 2011 Lamborghini Sesto Elemento; 2011 RUF Rt 12 R; 2011 Koenigsegg Agera; 2012 Audi R8 GT Spyder."
*Assassins.Creed.III.The.Infamy.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
" The Infamy is the first episode in the Tyranny of King Washington storyline. Following the revolution, Washington goes mad with power and rules as a tyrannical King."
*XBLA*
*Capcom_Arcade_Cabinet_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
1943: The Battle of Midway, Avengers and Black Tiger in this pack.
*Serious_Sam-Double_D_XXL_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
A side scrolling serious sam game.
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/P...le-D-XXL/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80258411249

*Tomb.Raider.XBOX360-COMPLEX* has since hit. Original release post, video and whatnot below but the Complex NFO in the third post. It reckons it has some different languages though.

*Tomb.Raider.XBOX360-P2P*
Region free save for Japan according to the NFO.

A grim and gritty Tomb Raider prequel/reimagining. Saw some oohs and ahhs at e3 and popped monocles but it is still Crystal Dynamics (who have mainly done Tomb Raider in recent years though they have a fairly impressive set of games before then) at the helm. Collectors editions with extra weapons exist so expect some DLC at some point.

Amazon words
Tomb Raider is an Action-Adventure game that introduces players to the origin of one of the most identifiable video games icons of all-time, Lara Croft. The game features a blend of survival, stealth, melee and ranged combat, and exploration gameplay as a young Lara Croft is forced to push herself past her know limits to survive and unravel the dark history of a forgotten island. In the process she will unlock the adventurer within her. Additional game features include: weapons both familiar and new, upgradable items, a variety of play environments, and human and animal enemies. 

A Survivor is Born

When the first ever Tomb Raider game launched in 1996 it was a revolution. Outstanding in terms of graphics, gameplay, and storyline, it changed the way that video games were played and developed forever. Fronting the games assault on the world was the central character, Lara Croft. Lara was also to have an incredible impact, quickly becoming the most recognized and celebrated female action heroine and an icon for the video games industry.

This newest rendition of Tomb Raider explores the intense and gritty origin story of Lara Croft and her ascent from a frightened young woman to the hardened survivor that she would become known as. Armed only with raw instincts and the ability to push beyond the limits of human endurance, Lara must fight to unravel the dark history of a forgotten island to escape its relentless hold.
Key Game Features

    Tomb Raider Rebooted - The new version of Tomb Raider is designed to reboot the game series for both the new generation of gamers, as well as longtime fans
    The Origins of Lara Croft - Set before even the earliest of classic games in the series, Tomb Raider serves as an origin story for Lara Croft, detailing her metamorphosis from an unsure young woman, to a superstar adventurer
    Diverse Gameplay - The game incorporates a variety of gameplay genres, including survival, stealth, melee and ranged combat, exploration, and more
    Weapons - Utilize a variety of weapons, including bow and arrow, an ice ax, and pistol

After a brutal storm destroys the boat she was travelling on, a frightened young woman is left washed ashore on an unknown beach. On her own but not alone she has only one goal, to survive. Here begins the first adventure for a young and inexperienced Lara Croft in a story which charts the journey of an ordinary woman who finds out just how far she must go in order to stay alive. 

*Video* Various videos from earlier E3 footage and beyond are available.


*Boxart* A few minor variations exist but most are just zoomed versions of the main one



 

*NFO*


```
Tomb.Raider.XBOX360-P2P


Region Code: 0x00FF00FF
     PAL
     NTSC/U

 ENG SPA ... subs port ger
```


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2013)

Tomb Raider is way better then I originally expected.
Have been playing for hours and skipped the night to continue playing with me mates.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2013)

This release was nuked for being p2p, I doubt it matters though.
Now we have
*Tomb.Raider.XBOX360-COMPLEX *


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                                 Tomb Raider
							 
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: Eng,Spa,Port,Dutch
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVDs                Genre    : Action        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 02-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Tomb Raider is a fresh reimagining of the classic action-adventure franchise 
  and will explore the intense and gritty origin story of an iconic character. 
  In the game, Lara Croft will ascend from a frightened young woman on her 
  first adventure and emerge as a hardened survivor.
 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  Enjoy - Buy the game if you like it!
  


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

